# Britten Opera Recordings...



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I wouldn't normally plug a commercial service, but as I am *not* affiliated with operadepot.com in any way, shape or form; and as they are currently doing 50% off all their Britten opera recordings (many being the world premiers); and as you can download a 1958 recording of Peter Grimes with Peter Pears and Sylvia Fisher for the next few days at completely zero cost... well, I hope this doesn't breach all sorts of forum etiquette. I just thought a freebie opera might be worth a mention for some.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm not sure who's more of a Britten nut Dizwell...you or me? I'm glad I'm not the only one though...keep spreading the word.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I downloaded one of the Solti Britten recordings (Billy Budd) from there this morning - less than £4 for an MP3. I had forgotten that Solti was good with Britten. The site is excellent with a huge number of recordings of most major operas. I always download their regular free offers - including a full Ring from Sawallisch and a Rosenkavalier from Knappertsbusch.


----------

